# Recommendations



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Should I get this for my chickens? If yes should I put it in their water daily?

Also I’m going to buy them a 3 pounds of mealworms too.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We only use Nutri Drench for a bird that is recovering from an illness or injury.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I bought mine that when I brought them home (they were already grown) just in case they decided to be stubborn and not eat. Luckily, they ate fine.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I bought mine that when I brought them home (they were already grown) just in case they decided to be stubborn and not eat. Luckily, they ate fine.


Should I use it?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

If you need to. Why do you need it?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> If you need to. Why do you need it?


Because to boost my chickens immune system. I can’t find the electrolytes for chickens so I give them some coconut water occasionally


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

As long as they're on the dirt, their immune systems should be strong. Nutri-drench does boost their immune system. Do they need all those vitamins too?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

How to Make Homemade Electrolytes for Chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> As long as they're on the dirt, their immune systems should be strong. Nutri-drench does boost their immune system. Do they need all those vitamins too?


Isn’t it good for them to have vitamins?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes. But you can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Yes. But you can have too much of a good thing.


Oh so I shouldn’t get it


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Do they need extra vitamins? Did you get the link?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Do they need extra vitamins? Did you get the link?


Yeah


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The vitamins are in the their feed. They also accumulate some when they're out in the garden. 

You can use unflavored pedialyte for poultry electrolytes. Except your birds don't need them right now.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The vitamins are in the their feed. They also accumulate some when they're out in the garden.
> 
> You can use unflavored pedialyte for poultry electrolytes. Except your birds don't need them right now.


Oh I thought they needed them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. They're bodies receive most, if not all, from their feed. We use things like Nutri Drench, electrolytes when the birds are down or under extreme stress. You can have too much of a good thing. Too many electrolytes can cause a heart attack. Too many vitamins can build up in the body fat and become toxic so you really don't want to be messing with that stuff when it's not needed.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No. They're bodies receive most, if not all, from their feed. We use things like Nutri Drench, electrolytes when the birds are down or under extreme stress. You can have too much of a good thing. Too many electrolytes can cause a heart attack. Too many vitamins can build up in the body fat and become toxic so you really don't want to be messing with that stuff when it's not needed.


Ohh yeah. I think I gave them too many treats that are sweet and salty now they are super thirsty.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try not to give them anything with salt. Because of their size it doesn't take much to tip them over in to too much.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Try not to give them anything with salt. Because of their size it doesn't take much to tip them over in to too much.


Yup that was only yesterday


----------

